# Birthday Coming Around the Bend? Happy Birthday To You!



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

New Member Marty has a birthday on June 3rd...Happy 60th Marty!    BDBoop has a birthday coming in 2 weeks...Happy birthday BD!

Anyone else have a birthday coming 'round the bend? Have no fear....they are a "piece of cake"!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2014)

June Birthdays  ...


----------



## avrp (Jun 1, 2014)

* How nice of you :love_heart: Thank you so very much!! *


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2014)

View attachment 7469


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

I think today is Fern's birthday. I saw it at the bottom of the forums page.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2014)

Thursday is George H.W. Bush 90th birthday ..  he likes CRAZY socks ... 

You can make  and send him a pair online .. http://happybirthday41.com/

:cheers:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Thursday is George H.W. Bush 90th birthday ..



In his later years, he reminds me more and more of John Wayne"


----------



## nan (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Fern, and to all other members that might be having a birthday this month.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Mrs. Robinson!*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MRS. ROBINSON!
Hope you have a wonderful day!


*​


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2014)

:happybday:  Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mrs. Robinson!!!:birthday:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mrs. Robinson!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

*Happy Belated Birthday to Fern and Marty!  Hope you both had a great day!


*


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy birthday to marty and others who have a birthday. And to President HW Bush, I salute him. Not many can match him. Happy Birthday, Mr President.


----------



## Mollie (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mrs Robinson.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you all!! Waiting for hubby to get home (he took off early today) and we`ll go have lunch and not sure what else. Then getting together with all the kids at our fave Mexican place for a late dinner (after football practice-the grandson`s,not mine  We have a brand new granddaughter,born last Monday,so she`ll be there too. Can`t get enough of her,of course.


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

_*Mrs Robinson..*_


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday! So you're going out for dinner, too...hmmm. In that case, what time is best for us to show up for cake and ice cream. 8 too early?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats on your new grandbaby Mrs. Robinson, and enjoy your dinner out!  I'm always in the mood for Mexican food, lol.


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mrs. Robinson.  Best Wishes for Much Happiness on your Special Day, and Congratulations on your new Granddaughter.


----------



## Ina (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bdboop!!!  ...   :birthday::cool1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2014)

*Happy Birthday BDBoop!


*​


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Mollie (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday BDBoop


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bdboop!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

Any July Birthdays coming up?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Lon, have a wonderful day!



*​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy 71 Lon!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

Any Birthdays coming around the bend?


----------

